
Yes, We Can Build Industry in Space – And We Should Start Now - kp25
http://fortune.com/2016/09/11/yes-we-can-build-industry-in-space-and-we-should-start-now/
======
Melkman
_More adventurously, he suggests that new communications technology could
allow computing to be moved off of the Earth, reducing demand for energy._

Since latency to the moon is more than 2.5 seconds round trip I think the
utility of moon based data centers will be marginal. Maybe as off site backup
site or big batch processing.

